# Information required please



## polly06 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi i live in Australia and work for a Canadian owned business in Australia, there are some positions available with this company for 4-5 years working in Montreal, what sort of visa would i need? What should i insist be part of my employment contract? My Husband doesn't work what sort of visa would he need to come with me? Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You'll need an inter-company transfer which the company will apply for. Your husband will be able to accompany you on a Spousal visa.


----------

